# Weird Poodle Exercise Video-I couldn't stop watching!



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

I've seen this a few times. SOOOO bizarre. I can't even figure out why they are dressed like poodles to exercise. And why does she have so many round pom poms? I even tried posting it here once but am not computer savvy and don't think I got the link to work. I too couldn't stop watching it!


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

I keep shaking my head. It's like falling into The Twilight Zone. I think it's one poodle, replicated. I wish I could stop shaking my head. It's like I'm trying to shake off the effect it had on me, whatever that is. Bafflement? Shock? Yeah, bafflement, I think.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Come on, admit it. Wouldn't you love to wear that outfit while out walking your poodle? Imagine the look on your neighbors' faces. :smile:


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

Please tell me those are no actual body modifications she had done to herself. I was trying to see if they were sleeves....

Paula


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Come on, admit it. Wouldn't you love to wear that outfit while out walking your poodle? Imagine the look on your neighbors' faces. :smile:


That made my burst out loud laughing. I can see cars crashing around me because nobody is watching the road. It would be a cool Halloween outfit, though, wouldn't it?

Littlestitches, I'm sure it's just a stuffed outfit. I sure hope so!


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

ROFL...just when you think you've seen everything...I wonder how they got the poodles to sit on those people's backs to make it look like that...very weird *insert Twilight Zone music here* LOL


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Per YouTube: 








> This is a mesmerizing and frightening video. *It's a word-for-word parody* of Susan Powter's first workout video, featuring poodles and a crazy poodle-woman. Absolutely surreal. It was made by Nagi Noda for Panasonic. It was part of 10 films they made for the 2004 Athens Olympics.


THANK GOODNESS as it was really creeping me out! I thought she'd done body modifications too.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

WTH?!? That was one of the weirdest videos I've ever seen. LOL


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh my, that is strange!!!!


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, I've seen this video a couple of times - it scares me! xD


----------



## perpetualdystopia (Jun 18, 2011)

I couldn't finish watching. It was too creepy for me. lol That woman's arms and thighs freaked me out and those poodle heads looked way too real. I'm gonna have nightmares! :afraid:


----------

